# WHich gun and why......



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

I am hoping to get a grad present here in May.....I will be using it for Waterfowl hunting and I like the Max-4 pattern....I have narrowed it to these guns in the price range that I am guessing I may have.....so which gun and why??

1) Stoeger P350
12 g/ 26'' barrel 
Pump
Max-4

2) Benelli Nova
12g/28 '' barrel
Pump
Max-4

3) Stoeger M2000
12g/28 '' barrel
or
12g/26'' barrel
Auto
Max-4

4) other guns you may suggest.....


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

870, very cheap...

you should read the thread on the m2000, sum it up, don't shoot kent,and the customer service is great!! i thin kthat sums it up... you can get one for about 400 (or could a year ago) in camo..
I wish I woulda saved a few bucks by getting one in black, then paint it myself (kinda hickish, but id' do it!)


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

870, i don't mean cheap as in poor, it's arguably the best shotgun built, I think it was field and stream that named it number 2 in all history. I shot one for soooo many years, but I never had a malfunction, no jams. If you want a gun that will shoot when you need it to, this is your gun. I hardly ever cleaned the darn thing, and crawled through mud, and snow, and junk, sooo thats my 2 cents


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I second the 870. I shot a Browning BPS, I really like it, but its kinda heavy so its not great for long walks. I have a 870 in a 20 gauge and love it. If you want a Semi look at the remmington 1187.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with totally whitehorse. :beer: The 870 is a bulletproof gun. I bought mine 20 years ago used (1st. shotgun I ever owned) and besides a good cleaning after every season, I've never spent a penny for repairs.I have used others since and always kept the 870 while trading in the others. I also think you can'y beat the Remington walnut stocks for looks either. Excellent gun for the money.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

blhunter is on the nose for the 1187 as well, great gun, just a couple hundred more outta the bank...

hehe, I couldn't tell ya how many times my gun was full of rust!! lol that 870 just needed an oily rag, and looked as good as new!! drawback? doesn't chamber 3.5" (maybe they do now) but I personally wouldn't have a use for that big of shell... people start to flinch on their shots and miss more often... people keep getting bigger loads cause they can't hit anything hunting... lol, but if your not trained to not flinch, then your just going to get worse!! send those bb's in the wrong direction, and it' won't matter if your shooting 6 inch loads!!!

870 forpump... cost wise, i don't know if that m2000 is reliable enough, i'll know better in a few months


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a benelli nova and love it. I have never had any problems with it. I have a couple buddies that swear by their benellis too, that is why I got one. I have not shot any of the others so I am a little one sided here. I would say you can't go wrong with benelli. It would be nice to have a semi auto but they are more money. Get a pump now and then later you can get a nice semi auto.


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well to answer some questions ......I already own an 870 ....and I do love it ...but I want to get into possibly an auto, camo Max-4 preferably Shotgun just for waterfowl .....as I said it will be a grad present and I'm thinking at most 600....but 500 is more realistic.....ummm I went to Scheels and shouldered each gun and the one that felt the smoothest was the M2000..12g/28''.....it was a little lighter ......and just felt better......so I guess with the help so far....are there any other autos in camo ....in that range that are better than the M2000????

my order from feel was....

M2000
Nova
P350

I've done a little looking ...and what are the feelings on the Mossberg 935 FLYWAY SERIES 12G 3.5" 28" MX4 Camo????

Thanks again for the help...and obviously I know it is difficult to pick a gun I was just hoping you guys could shed some light on previous experience ....etc....and so far youve done a great job ....so thanks ...but keep the advice coming

Thanks again


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

In my opinion the stoegers have never really been a high quality shotgun. I think they are cheap because they are cheap. If you are looking into a semi auto at that price range then really look hard at the 1187 remington. I know a few people that have stoegers and they arn't very happy with them.

Just my opinion


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

i'm sure nova's are fine guns, just havn't been around long enough for solid proof, 870's will shoot like they did outta the box for decades, it'd be foolish to ignore their track record and reliability. I honestly wouldn't consider any other PUMP shotgun... there's no need to...

Additionally, the 870 can be tacked out, easy parts, lots of mods, yadda yadda yadda


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well I went to Scheels and Gander today ...and shouldered the Mossberg 935.....Stoeger M2000.....Franchi I-2 and the Remington 11-87......

Personally the Stoeger and Franchi felt the best ........obviously price wise the Stoeger is less expensive........but if I can shamooze my folks into a better gun I think I would go Franchi......

The Mossberg felt really chunky and meaty....just didnt seem like a comfortable gun ...I was really excited when they said they had one ....but after shouldering it I was a bit disappointed.....and I wasnt too found of the Remington ....so now what ....is the Stoeger that bad??? I am not a guy that hunts 365 a year ....I try and get out on opener for sure ...and then at least 5 ....and hope for 10 times more ...last season I got out around 7 times or so .....so needless to say I am not going to be putting 1000s of rounds through this gun a season ....I have an O/U for Upland ....so this will onyl be my waterfowling gun .....I know that it will ultimately be my decision but I appreciate experience and oppinion..

Thanks again


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I think you can't go wrong with either the 870 or the Nova. I have an 870 Wingmaster, which feels better to me than the Express. Find one that feels the best to you.
I use my 870 as a back-up to my Benelli SBEI, which means in the 8 years that I've had my SBEI I've never taken my 870 out. I just know that if I ever have to use it, it will be more than ready for the task.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

After years of reading glowing reviews of the 870, I guess that I'm gonna hafta go and buy one just so I can say I own one. 
I started off with SXSs and O/Us. I hunt Upland the vast majority of the time. Two years ago, I picked up a Nova 20ga. Very happy with it. Then, last Fall, I bought an m2000 12ga.. Also, very happy with it .....but my volume of shooting is not great.
I liked the m2000 for a number of reasons: Reviews of it were/are generally favorable. It felt good in my hands and mounted comfortably. At seven pounds, it is 3/4lb. lighter than a 1187 and a full pound lighter than an 1100. That may not be something that you want if you are doing high volume shooting. It does make a difference, though, walking the hills with a dog, looking for grouse. I also liked the price. The couple of hundred dollars difference between it and the Remingtons will buy a lot of shotshells.
So many guns to choose from....decisions, decisions.
Pete


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah tell me about the decisions ....the help is awesome ..but I think with all of the knowledge on this board it actually makes the process more difficult ...I think I have learned about close to 10 other guns that I had never even heard of ....which isnt a bad thing ......it just puts things back on the draing board almost every day here.....I just want to make sure that I buy a gun that will last and will shoot .......again the help has been awesome


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

looking for a gun that will last and shoot....

Aswer, again, 870... they are so good they don't know when to quit working.. I think in all my life i've heard MAYBE 2 things that have gone wrong... I have shot thousands of shots through mine. I was in the rain with my m2000, and was thinking, man this really sucks it's getting soaked... but with my 870, i'm like this is bad ***, my gun has a cup of water soaked into it and is still shooting!!


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Whitehorse: The gun was getting soaked. Now you have me curious. I've never been in any serious rain with my m2000. Did it still work? It'd be useful to know.
Pete


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I didn't care to find out... I like to take care of my guns, but the 870 is like that one pair of sneekers that you can walk through anything in? know what I mean, vs. my m2000, which was 200$ more, and brand new last season... I kept her under my gun case if I could... i guess I don't know how to explain what I mean, but hope that makes sense?


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Franchi I-12 if you can handle not shooting 3 1/2" shells. I am going back to one after this season of snows and the punishment my Extrema dealt my shoulder, which is odd because Extrema's are supposed to be the lightest recoiling gun on the market.

My Franchi went through hell and back with no problems whatsoever. The Max 4 camo is awesome, and I'd say they're more reliable than a Super X3 anyday of the week.

Also, the remington is a workhorse that's been around forever. Anyone hear the newer guns have terrible barrels and have had reported cases of extreme barrel buldging?


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Another Gun that hasnt been mentioned is the berretta 390. That gun runs around $550. Its a nice gun.



> My Franchi went through hell and back with no problems whatsoever. The Max 4 camo is awesome, and I'd say they're more reliable than a Super X3 anyday of the week.


I will disagree with this. My SX3 has never let me down. Factor everything in Price quality speed and reliability its the best on the market hands down.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I think the 870 is clearly the way to go. Much better action than the Mossbergs, a lot smooter and more refined. Great deal for the money!


----------

